# Threatining all the time



## BerryBaby xX (Mar 21, 2013)

I apologise in advance for any bad spelling. So here's the thing I've been with my fiance for about a year now and when we first met it was the fireworks and the chemistry we had it seemed so perfect almost like a dream but then we moved in together and it all changed from there. He is always threatening to leave me and telling me to get out knowing i will be on the streets, he compares me to his ex's and calls me a ***** and i dont know what to do anymore. When i try to talk to him he says im nagging or winging and walks off i cant contain the confusion and pain and i cant talk about it with fear of a fight kicking off and him walking out. 

Advice would be lovely if anyone has any idea's here? I know its not been long weve been together but it really is bothering me.

Thank you.


----------



## BerryBaby xX (Mar 21, 2013)

note* sometimes i feel i hate him the things he says are awful and i want to run but i feel i cant like im trapped


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Could you tell more about your situation? Would you really be homeless if you two broke up? How long have you been together, why did you move in together... More info please?


----------



## BerryBaby xX (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey,

Yeah I'd be homeless. Im out of work for the time being and my family are 95 miles away i dont have a car of my own either so i couldnt exactly drive home. My family cant afford to look after me anyway so i wouldnt put this on them. We've been together for about a year now and we moved in together after 3 months. we loved eachother and it was almost like a dream like he was perfect so i wanted to live with him very much. but after moving in true colors started to show and it got bad. Awful fights about everything the nasty things he could say for example, he has said, he doesnt love ma nymore, doesnt need me, im just like his ex who cheated on him and was awful to him, im a ***** the list is to long. He also masturbates alot and it kind of makes me feel unwanted that and hes always looking at other women even when im with him it so confusing because he was never like this when we first met


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I could write for pages and pages, but do you honestly think there is anything at all you can do to change his behavior? Do you honestly feel that this is a behavior pattern anyone but a professional and a client committed to change could change? If you answered yes to either of those questions, it doesn't matter what anyone says, you're going to stay in a terrible situation and put your very life in danger at some point down the road.

You need to call your family and have them come get you. Shack up with them for a few weeks until you get a job, any job! Then work on saving to get a car. Once you have a car work on finding a better job.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Berry, you know exactly what to do. Call your daddy to come get you. After the truck is loaded, he can go back in the house and whoop your "fiance's" a$$ really good, because...well, it's kinda required at this point.
Go home, get yourself squared away, educated, and able to support yourself. After that, when anyone threatens to leave you, show them how the door operates.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

The honeymoon phase is over. This is reality. He wil not change. Do not stay. Call your family they would not want you to stay in this situation no matter what the financial burden might be to them. If someone can't come get you get a bus ticket....screw the stuff, just grab some clothes, whatever you can carry and get out of there fast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Go home.

If you can't afford bus fare and no one will get you then you might have to resort to hitchhiking.

Or maybe tell him if he wants to be rid of you then he's gotta bring you home. To really drive the point across have your bags packed and ready when you tell him that.

My guess is he'll readily comply.


----------

